# [RISOLTO]emerge gnome 2.16

## neurolepsia

Ho deciso di passare alla nuova versione di gnome.

unmasko i seguenti pacchetti:

```
 cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

 >=gnome-base/gnome-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0

 >=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1

 >=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1

 >=dev-libs/glib-2.12.3

 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.3

 >=dev-libs/atk-1.12.2

 >=x11-libs/pango-1.14.3

 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26

 >=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17

 >=media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1

 >=media-sound/esound-0.2.36

 >=x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2

 >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17

 >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.7

 >=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.3

 >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.0

 >=x11-wm/metacity-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

 >=gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0

 >=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.96

 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0

 >=gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0

 >=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/control-center-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/eel-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.0

 >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.8

 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.7

 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.3

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1

 >=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.0

 >=media-video/totem-2.16.0

 >=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1

 >=www-client/epiphany-2.16.0

 >=app-arch/file-roller-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.24

 >=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gdm-2.16.0

 >=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.0

 >=app-editors/gedit-2.16.0

 >=app-text/evince-0.6.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1

 >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.0

 >=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.0.1

 >=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.0

 >=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.8.0

 >=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.15.92

 >=x11-libs/vte-0.14.0

 >=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.2

 >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

 >=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/zenity-2.16.0

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.0

 >=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.0

 >=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0

 >=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.0

 >=mail-client/evolution-2.8.0

 >=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.0

 >=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.8.0

 >=net-misc/vino-2.13.5

 >=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0

 >=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2

 >=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0

 >=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.0

 >=app-admin/sabayon-2.12.4

 >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-monikers-2.15.3

 >=x11-misc/alacarte-0.10

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.0

 >=app-misc/tomboy-0.4.0

 >=gnome-extra/libgail-gnome-1.1.3

 >=gnome-base/gail-1.9.2

 >=gnome-extra/at-spi-1.7.11

 >=app-accessibility/dasher-4.2.0

 >=app-accessibility/gnome-mag-0.13.1

 >=app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.4

 >=app-accessibility/gok-1.2.0

 >=app-accessibility/gnopernicus-1.0.4

 >=x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1

 >=dev-python/pygobject-2.12.1

 >=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.15.90

 >=dev-python/pygtk-2.9

```

e nel package.keywords: 

```
 cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

 ...

 >=gnome-base/gnome-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.60 ~x86

 >=sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r1 ~x86

 >=sys-devel/m4-1.4.6 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1 ~x86

 >=dev-libs/glib-2.12.3 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.3 ~x86

 >=dev-libs/atk-1.12.2 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/pango-1.14.3 ~x86

 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 ~x86

 >=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 ~x86

 >=media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 ~x86

 >=net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r1 ~x86

 >=media-sound/esound-0.2.36 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2 ~x86

 >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17 ~x86

 >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.7 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.3 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=x11-wm/metacity-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0 ~x86

 >=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.96 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/control-center-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/eel-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.8 ~x86

 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.7 ~x86

 >=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.3 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1 ~x86

 >=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=media-video/totem-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1 ~x86

 >=www-client/epiphany-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=app-arch/file-roller-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.24 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gdm-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.0 ~x86

 >=app-editors/gedit-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=app-text/evince-0.6.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.0.1 ~x86

 >=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.8.0 ~x86

 >=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.15.92 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/vte-0.14.0 ~x86

 >=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.2 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/zenity-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0 ~x86

 >=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.0 ~x86

 >=mail-client/evolution-2.8.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.8.0 ~x86

 >=net-misc/vino-2.13.5 ~x86

 >=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 ~x86

 >=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=app-admin/sabayon-2.12.4 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-monikers-2.15.3 ~x86

 >=x11-misc/alacarte-0.10 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.0 ~x86

 >=app-misc/tomboy-0.4.0 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/libgail-gnome-1.1.3 ~x86

 >=gnome-base/gail-1.9.2 ~x86

 >=gnome-extra/at-spi-1.7.11 ~x86

 >=app-accessibility/dasher-4.2.0 ~x86

 >=app-accessibility/gnome-mag-0.13.1 ~x86

 >=app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.4 ~x86

 >=app-accessibility/gok-1.2.0 ~x86

 >=app-accessibility/gnopernicus-1.0.4 ~x86

 >=x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1 ~x86

 >=dev-python/pygobject-2.12.1 ~x86

 >=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.15.90 ~x86

 >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0 ~x86

 >=dev-python/pygtk-2.9.7 ~x86 
```

 Quando do il comando 

```
 emerge =gnome-2.16.0 
```

 l'output e' 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Scopro mediante un emerge --pretend che il pacchetto che "blocca" e' 

```
 [blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.1) 
```

quindi rimuovo il famigerato pacchetto (pygtk-2.9) da package.unmask e package.keywords.

Riemergo, e l'output e' questo :

```

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/pygtk-2.9.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/pygtk-2.10.1 (masked by: package.mask)

# Peter Johanson <latexer@gentoo.org> (06 Sep 2006)

# New GNOME 2.16 gtk# components

# Daniel Gryniewicz <dang@gentoo.org> (06 Sep 2006)

# GNOME 2.16 mask for testing

- dev-python/pygtk-2.10.1-r1 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-editors/gedit-2.16.0" [ebuild])

```

Qualche suggerimento?

grazie e ciaoLast edited by neurolepsia on Sun Oct 08, 2006 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

prova a mettere dev-python/pygtk-2.10.1 (masked by: package.mask)  in package.mask.  sembrerebbe quello il problema.

----------

## Onip

 *Quote:*   

> <dev-python/pygtk-2.9

 

il problema non è pygtk-2.9, ma una versione precedente, devi lasciare smascherato il pygtk-2.9*, altrimenti ti da l'errore che hai trovato tu dopo, e togliere con un emerge -C la versione precedente che hai installato. Così dovrebbe funzionare

Byez

----------

## Luca89

L'errore mi pare giÃ  abbastanza eloquente, devi inserire dev-python/pygtk in package.unmask

----------

## neurolepsia

Fatto, riemerso. L'errore cambia, ma di poco

```
emerge =gnome-2.16.0

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/pygtk-2.9.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/pygtk-2.10.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-python/pygtk-2.10.1-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-editors/gedit-2.16.0" [ebuild])

```

Infatti ora appare solo masked by missing keywords e non by packages.mask come appariva prima.

??? che devo fare???

----------

## crisandbea

che cambiamenti hai effettuato ????

----------

## neurolepsia

Seguendo le info di Onip funziona. Per chi avesse qualche problema

basta fare 

```
 emerge -C pygtk 
```

in questo modo rimuove la versione 2.8.6 del programma in questione.

poi si rida' un emerge =gnome-2.16.0 

e inizia a compilare. 

Non metto il TAG risolto in caso ci fossero altri problemi durante la compilazione.

Ciao! e grazie !

P.S. Non c'e' neanche bisogno di mettere pygtk2.10 in package.mask

----------

## .:chrome:.

consiglione della giornata:

in packages.keywords e package.unmask, non userire i pacchetti con all'inizio ">=", ma solo "="

in questo modo smascheri solo quella specifica versione di cui hai bisogno.

come hai fatto tu, invece, rischi di smascherare ed installare pacchetti destinati a non diventare mai stabili

----------

## Onip

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> *.*

 

Condivido   :Wink: 

----------

## neurolepsia

errore durante l'emersione di librsvg-2.16.0

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/librsvg-2.a

creating librsvg-2.la

(cd .libs && rm -f librsvg-2.la && ln -s ../librsvg-2.la librsvg-2.la)

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link --tag=CC i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o rsvg-view  rsvg_view-test-display.o  -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0    -lX11 -lm -pthread -lgnomevfs-2 -lgconf-2 -lgobject-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lgsf-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm -lglib-2.0   -lcroco-0.6 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm   -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lxml2 -lm -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lpng12 -lfontconfig -lexpat -lfreetype -lz   ./librsvg-2.la

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link --tag=CC i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o test-performance  test-performance.o -pthread -lgnomevfs-2 -lgconf-2 -lgobject-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lgsf-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm -lglib-2.0   -lcroco-0.6 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm   -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lxml2 -lm -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lpng12 -lfontconfig -lexpat -lfreetype -lz   ./librsvg-2.la -lm

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link --tag=CC i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o rsvg-convert  rsvg-convert.o -pthread -lgnomevfs-2 -lgconf-2 -lgobject-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lgsf-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm -lglib-2.0   -lcroco-0.6 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lm   -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lxml2 -lm -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lpng12 -lfontconfig -lexpat -lfreetype -lz   ./librsvg-2.la -lm

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o .libs/rsvg-view rsvg_view-test-display.o  /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so -pthread ./.libs/librsvg-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so -lnsl -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -ldl /usr/lib/libpng12.so -lm /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o .libs/test-performance test-performance.o  -pthread ./.libs/librsvg-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so -lnsl -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -ldl /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz -lm

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_pdf_surface_create'

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_pdf_surface_create_for_stream'

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_pdf_surface_set_sizecreating test-performance

'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [rsvg-view] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o .libs/rsvg-convert rsvg-convert.o  -pthread ./.libs/librsvg-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so -lnsl -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -ldl /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz -lm

creating rsvg-convert

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/librsvg-2.16.0/work/librsvg-2.16.0'make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/librsvg-2.16.0/work/librsvg-2.16.0'make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

?

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> consiglione della giornata:
> 
> in packages.keywords e package.unmask, non userire i pacchetti con all'inizio ">=", ma solo "="
> 
> in questo modo smascheri solo quella specifica versione di cui hai bisogno.
> ...

 

Si perÃ² sono un gran casino da gestire, ad esempio se di un pacchetto viene rimossa la versione "-r1" in favore della "-r2" devi modificare il file. Sommando questa cosa per tutti i pacchetti gnome Ã¨ parecchio fastidioso.

@neurolepsia

Ricompila in ordine cairo e gtk+.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non per far polemica ma:

se il software in questione è marcato come hard masked c'è un motivo. che non si sa se compila ovunque, che non si sa se può dar problemi una volta compilato, che le flag use da utilizzare potrebbero essere particolari, per esempio dall'errore mi verrebbe da chiederti se cairo ha la flag use pdf abilitata.

in ogni caso per cose del genere, ovvero software in testing bisognerebbe far riferimento al thread relativo al tal programma /gruppo di programmi e non aprire thread nuovi. almeno secondo me ed in ogni caso rendersi conto se si è in grado di installare questo software senza chiedere per ogni minimo errore nel forum.

ribadisco: si sa che un pacchetto hard masked in linea generale può dare molti problemi e poche gioie.

----------

## Luca89

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso per cose del genere, ovvero software in testing bisognerebbe far riferimento al thread relativo al tal programma /gruppo di programmi e non aprire thread nuovi. almeno secondo me ed in ogni caso rendersi conto se si ï¿½ in grado di installare questo software senza chiedere per ogni minimo errore nel forum.
> 
> ribadisco: si sa che un pacchetto hard masked in linea generale puï¿½ dare molti problemi e poche gioie.

 

Sono d'accordo con te, se si sceglie di installare software hard-masked bisogna essere in grado di risolvere da soli gli errori ed eventualmente scrivere dei corretti bug report.

----------

## neurolepsia

risolto, grazie. non c'e' bisogno di fare polemica a riguardo. penso che si possa voler provare la nuova versione di una app inceppando in degli errori e chiedere aiuto non e' la fine del mondo.

grazie mille a tutti

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   in ogni caso per cose del genere, ovvero software in testing bisognerebbe far riferimento al thread relativo al tal programma /gruppo di programmi e non aprire thread nuovi. almeno secondo me ed in ogni caso rendersi conto se si ï¿½ in grado di installare questo software senza chiedere per ogni minimo errore nel forum.
> 
> ribadisco: si sa che un pacchetto hard masked in linea generale puï¿½ dare molti problemi e poche gioie. 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te, se si sceglie di installare software hard-masked bisogna essere in grado di risolvere da soli gli errori ed eventualmente scrivere dei corretti bug report.

 

[OT]

Io non sono completamente d'accordo...secondo me è utile che ci siano persone che utilizzano software hard-masked ANCHE se non sono capaci di risolvere eventuali problemi, MA che ad esempio riescano a fornire indicazioni utili per la risoluzione (postando errori su bugs.gentoo.org ad esempio...)...altrimenti lo sviluppo sarà INESORABILMENTE + lento!!! 

TUtto ovviamente senza polemica ed IMHO!!!   :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

----------

## Ic3M4n

non voglio far polemica. ho solo chiarito una cosa tutto lì.

inoltre mi sembrava che avessimo iniziato un thread su gnome 2.16 e relativi bachi

cosa che avevamo fatto anche per gnome 2.14 quindi mi sembrava più logico mantenere il tutto accorpato per mantenere un'ordine maggiore.

----------

## Onip

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si perÃ² sono un gran casino da gestire, ad esempio se di un pacchetto viene rimossa la versione "-r1" in favore della "-r2" devi modificare il file. Sommando questa cosa per tutti i pacchetti gnome Ã¨ parecchio fastidioso.
> 
> 

 

Eggettivamente ho scordato di aggiungere al mio post che al posto dell'uguale e della versione precisa è meglio usare la tilde e la versione senza -r?

es

```
~media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1
```

 Così si prendono sia la 2.2.1 sia le varie revision succesive

Byez

----------

## Luca89

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Eggettivamente ho scordato di aggiungere al mio post che al posto dell'uguale e della versione precisa ï¿½ meglio usare la tilde e la versione senza -r?
> 
> es
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Neanche quello va bene secondo me, se per caso rimuovono metacity 2.16.0 in favore di metacity 2.16.1 si ritorna al concetto che dicevo prima.

----------

